# DAEGU | Hillstate Dowon Central | 158m x 5 | 522ft x 5 | 48 fl x 5 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hillstate Dowon Central, Jung-gu, Daegu, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

49Fl : x5 






















































힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 분양 안내 %>


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 도원 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------

